# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Guerre et Pègre] Largo Winch

## Ivan Le Fou

Il est de bon ton de se moquer des films français. Ça fait chic de ridiculiser l'absence de scénario, la débilité des dialogues et l'abondance des clichés, tout en se délectant exactement de la même médiocrité avec un gros bol de pop-corn qui colle aux doigts lorsqu'elle est en VO. Pourtant, il y en a qui ne sont pas si mal joués, pas si mal filmés et même parfois bien foutus.
 Pas "Largo Winch", malheureusement.
 Rappelons rapidement le scénario, adapté de la bande dessinée de Francq et Van Hamme. Suite à la mort suspecte de son père adoptif, l'homme d'affaire Nerio Winch, un jeune aventurier rebelle (le Largo du même nom) se retrouve seul héritier d'un empire multimillionnaire. Ce n'est évidemment pas du goût de tout le monde…
 Au départ, malgré mes préventions contre cette bande dessinée interdite aux plus de 16 ans, je fondais quelque espoir de distraction sur le film. Déjà, je n'ai rien contre Tomer Sisley, que j'avais trouvé intéressant dans un second rôle de "Truands" et pas mauvais dans la série "La Commune". Ensuite, et surtout, j'avais aimé "Anthony Zimmer", le précédent film de Jérôme Salle, film policier bien ficelé avec Yvan Attal et Sophie Marceau.
 Bon, voilà, voilà... ça, c'était les points positifs. Le reste, ben, c'est un mauvais James Bond, et pourtant dieu sait que les James Bond ne sont pas bons. Quelques scènes d'action spectaculaires, quelques beaux paysages et entre les deux un affreux gloubiboulga aussi crédible et passionnant qu'un conseil d'administration dirigé par Jean-Claude Van Damme. Physiquement, Tomer Sisley fait le boulot et passe plutôt bien, mais toutes les scènes de dialogues sont des catastrophes. Et pour une fois, c'est encore pire quand c'est en anglais, même entre acteurs anglophones.
 Dans d'autres films, les mêmes acteurs et réalisateur ne sont pas mauvais. C'est donc qu'à un moment ou un autre, que ce soit dû au surpoids de la production ou à la pression de l'adaptation, Jérôme Salle s'est égaré, a perdu le contrôle de son film et oublié d'égorger son dialoguiste.
 Aux dernières nouvelles, le public n'a pas été de mon avis puisque le film a dépassé le million de spectateurs et qu'une suite est déjà en projet. Comptez pas sur moi pour le numéro deux…

_"Largo Winch", un film de Jérôme Salle, actuellement dans les salles, encore que peut-être plus tant que ça, ah mais si, quand même, donc je serais nul comme producteur._



Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Oxygen3

J'ai trouvé ca sympa et divertissant, franchement  ::P: 
C'est pas 'si pourri' que ca  ::o:

----------


## Matriochka

Y a un gros phallus sur l'affiche :]

----------


## tb-51

Merci de me donner des arguments pour pas aller voir ce bousin au cinéma avec ma femme ...

----------


## Aghora

Quoi, ta femme n'aime pas les gros phallus sur les affiches de cinéma ?

----------


## Gunthar Olafson

> Pas "Largo Winch", malheureusemen


Ni "Secret Défense" d'ailleurs.

----------


## punkysnoopy

Je dois avoir mauvais goût mais j'ai trouvé ça pas si dégueu. Ca distrait. Un bon téléfilm quoi, mais pas à regarder en salle, plutôt en dvd. 
Loué le dvd, hein, faut pas pousser non plus.

----------


## JeP

On dit "gloubiboulga", non ?

Et sinon heu... c'est presque surprenant  ::P:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> On dit "gloubiboulga", non ?


Oups, corrigé. Merci.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Le film m'a fait penser plus aux romans, qu'à la BD extraite des romans en fait. Romans dont je ne conseille la lecture à absolument personne.

----------


## Wa Gon Li

Perso je l'ai trouvé de bonne facture et distrayant.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Il est de bon ton de se moquer des films français. Ça fait chic de ridiculiser l'absence de scénario, la débilité des dialogues et l'abondance des clichés, tout en se délectant exactement de la même médiocrité avec un gros bol de pop-corn qui colle aux doigts lorsqu'elle est en VO. Pourtant, il y en a qui ne sont pas si mal joués, pas si mal filmés et même parfois bien foutus.
>  Pas "Largo Winch", malheureusement.


 :^_^:

----------


## Castor

> Tomer Sisley fait le boulot et passe plutôt bien, mais toutes les scènes de dialogues sont des catastrophes.


Carrément. J'écoute Rires & Chansons dans la voiture, et pendant le film, en écoutant sa voix et sa façon de parler, je m'attendais à chaque instant à ce qu'il sorte une blague de cul.

Tomer Sisley à chier. Certaines scènes doublées par lui-même sont à vomir sur le voisin de devant. Largo est sensé être yougoslave, alors pourquoi cet accent parisien complètement inadapté ?!! 

Egalement, quelques incohérences scénaristiques, des clichés gros comme un immeuble flaggé W (genre "Je suis Léa", "Et moi Largo", hop scène de baise torride à la française où on voit bien les gros nichons, qui se termine par "J'aime bien ton prénom"...). Plusieurs éléments auraient mérité des pirouettes scénaristique d'un autre calibre.

Je suis également resté sur ma faim. Quid du groupe W après la succession de Nerio ? Peut-être la suite dans un Largo Winch 2, 3, 4, ...

----------


## Oxygen3

> Ni "Secret Défense" d'ailleurs.


J'dois avoir des gouts radicalement différents, parce que j'ai trouvé Secret Défense plutot pas mal aussi.
Digne des autres films US sortis ces derniers temps, montrant à l'inverse que justement on avait rien à leur envier  ::):

----------


## XWolverine

Boah, la BD est devenue insipide depuis la dernière moitié des numéros, la série était ridicule, le film est à l'avenant (bien que le choix de traiter le début de l'histoire aurait pu déboucher sur quelque chose de sympa, pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas lue).
Fallait pas rêver, toutes les tentatives de films à sensations français assortis d'un gros budget ont un goût de mal fini, que ce soit le scénario, le jeu d'acteur ou le style, y'a toujours un truc qui passe pas (à part peut-être le 5ème élément, mais ce n'est pas récent, peut-on vraiment parler d'un film français et c'est du Besson donc ça fait bien de dire que c'est de la merde).

----------


## znokiss

J'achetais toute les BD quand j'étais gosse, j'ai vu le film y'a deux jours en pensant voir une merde, ben c'est peut-être cet état d'esprit, mais j'ai été plutôt agréablement surpris.

Pas que ce soit bon, mais que ça ne soit pas si foiré pour une adaptation, comme on en a tellement l'habitude. Après, y'a mieux à l'affiche, en ce moment, certes, mais ça m'a quand même désennuyé pour une soirée.

----------


## Bebealien

En effet bien ratée l'adaptation...
Quelle fausse bonne idée d'aller chercher Tomer Sisley, même si la BD est sensée se placer sur le décalage entre Largo et son conseil d'administration... là on à l'impression de voir Mireille Matthieu à un concert de Métallica. C'est plus du décalage, c'est de la bétise...

Et puis surtout, qu'est ce qu'il peut jouer mal dès qu'il ouvre la bouche...

----------


## suspect

Je voudrais pas fout'la merde mais je crois qu'on dit "mort suspecte" et non pas suspect comme mon magnifique pseudo.

Dailleurs c'est désormais "suspect®" qu'il faudra m'appeler hein les gars !

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je voudrais pas fout'la merde mais je crois qu'on dit "mort suspecte" et non pas suspect comme mon magnifique pseudo.


Décidément, j'avais pas les yeux en face des trous aujourd'hui.

----------


## halfy

Allez voir plutot "Pour Elle".
Ce petit film français bat à plate couture le film de genre "Suspense" américain... (dont je suis fan)
Scénario au cordeau...
Interprétation de Vincent Lyndon sans faute (un des 5 acteurs français potable)...
La rédaction de Canard PC rembourse tout cinéphage  insastisfait à la sortie...

----------


## FreeliteSC

Je l'avais trouvé divertissant malgré tout ce Largo Winch.

----------


## touriste

pour avoir lu la BD, j'ai trouvé ce film totallement différent de la BD ce qui ne m a pas plus alors que Cinelive et autres magasines crient au combien il respecte le bouquin. Y a juste le synopsis de 4 lignes qui est commun .. pour le reste tout est différent ...

Un peu mou comme film en plus :/

----------


## ElGato

Je l'ai pas trouvé _si_ mauvais que ça non plus. Je trouve au contraire que ça redonne un très léger espoir pour ce qui est du film français, justement...



Bon par contre il faut absolument que je m'épanche: est-ce que je suis le seul qui ait halluciné devant la petite vidéo-biographie de Nerio Winch ? Ça ressemble tellement à la biographie du commissaire dans la cité de la peur que j'ai cru que c'était un genre de parodie faite par un stagiaire.

----------


## Castor

> Interprétation de Vincent Lyndon sans faute


Si, une.  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkfire8

Je conteste j'ai adoré ce film, pour une fois un bon film français, il faut fêter l'évenement !

Sinon HS mais je suis également allé voir "Spirit", ne le manquez surtout pas, un vrai régal !

----------


## touriste

> Bon par contre il faut absolument que je m'épanche: est-ce que je suis le seul qui ait halluciné devant la petite vidéo-biographie de Nerio Winch ? Ça ressemble tellement à la biographie du commissaire dans la cité de la peur que j'ai cru que c'était un genre de parodie faite par un stagiaire.


Si si ca m a bien fait tripé le vieux film en N&B, l'effet vieux, la voix off ... ca changeait le style du film

----------


## Darkath

> Bon par contre il faut absolument que je m'épanche: est-ce que je suis le seul qui ait halluciné devant la petite vidéo-biographie de Nerio Winch ? Ça ressemble tellement à la biographie du commissaire dans la cité de la peur que j'ai cru que c'était un genre de parodie faite par un stagiaire.


Mince, tu m'as donné envie de voir le film du coup xD

----------


## frogeater

...Je suis étonné que le lectorat de CPC, aussi exigeant envers les jeux PC, soit aussi tolérant vis-à-vis de la pire bouze que j'aie vue en 2009. Bon, c'est mon premier et unique film de l'année, mais je ne pense pas avoir été autant effaré en sortant d'une salle de ciné en 2008. Et pourtant yen a eu des daubes à oublier l'année dernière, je pourrais vous en lister un paquet si je les avais pas oubliées.

Peut-être que c'est moi, mais d'entrée de jeu le type est pas crédible dans la première scène à la moto, en particulier la conclusion-séduction: avec sa tête à claque même dans la plus révolutionnaire des fictions ya pas moyen qu'il puisse conclure. Il est toujours aussi peu crédible jusqu'à la fin, où j'ai prié pour qu'il se fasse buter et remplacer par l'autre gus.

Un grand moment quand Largo à moitié noyé, reprend conscience la tête littéralement dans l'eau, genre je me suis évanoui pendant 2 heures et les vagues m'ont poussé sur le rivage, ou j'ai respiré la mer à plein poumons. 

La palme aux scènes jouées en american language, à pisser de rire tellement les acteurs qu'on pourrait croire natifs des ouesses ont un accent ridicule, encoreune fois sans parler de Largo.

Pour le serbo-croate, je peux pas juger, mais j'imagine que c'est du même accabit.

Même Babylon A.D. c'était moins mauvais (tiens je l'avais oublié justement celui-là).

----------


## TEMP

Déjà que j'ai les yeux qui piquent rien qu'à l'idée de lire la bd...

----------


## legna

N'ayant pas lu la BD j'y suis allé sans arrière pensée pour faire plaisir à un ami (qui, lui, est fan). 

Au final j'ai passé un bon moment. Peut être pas un moment qui mérite le prix de la place, mais je ne regrette pas d'y être allé.

Il est vrai que vu le niveau cinématographique actuel, on à tendance à tirer vers le base et à se contenter de grives faute de cailles, mais tout de même, il n'est pas si désastreux que ça...

----------


## tb-51

c'est ton premier et un ique film de l'année, frogeater? Il est tellement mauvais que tu compte faire la grève du cinema ou tu as juste jouer le mauvais numéro en prenant le plus mauvais film de l'année comme seule référence de l'année 2009?

----------


## Erokh

> Je l'ai pas trouvé _si_ mauvais que ça non plus. Je trouve au contraire que ça redonne un très léger espoir pour ce qui est du film français, justement...
> 
> 
> 
> Bon par contre il faut absolument que je m'épanche: est-ce que je suis le seul qui ait halluciné devant la petite vidéo-biographie de Nerio Winch ? Ça ressemble tellement à la biographie du commissaire dans la cité de la peur que j'ai cru que c'était un genre de parodie faite par un stagiaire.


tout pareil: j'ai trouvé le film divertissant. Et j'ai aussi fortement pensé à la cité de la peur en voyant la bio de Nerio  ::):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je m'insurge. Nerio n'est pas mort la tête coincée dans une grille.

----------


## psycho_fox

> critique de Largo Winch


J'aime beaucoup l'intro de ton article, façon "La nullité des films français récents" "mais des fois il y a des exceptions ..." "mais là non !".
En boxe ça s'appellerait feinte de corps et enchainement uppercut ?

En tout cas voilà un film qui ne me tente pas vraiment ( euphémisme éhonté ) !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bof.
C'est regardable.
Mais faut oublier la BD tellement ça n'y ressemble pas dans le fond.
Et on voit à peine Miss Pennywinkle  ::cry::  Trahison!!!
Et y'a pas Simon.
Et ça manque de nichons (peut être en rapport avec l'absence de Simon le dragouilleur remarquez...).

----------


## znokiss

Mais une question reste à poser : est-ce que Largo Winch est Ster ?

----------


## Han

J'aurais bien voulu le voir, mais je pense l'avoir loupé dans mon ciné de campagne ::|:

----------


## psycho_fox

> Mais une question reste à poser : est-ce que Largo Winch est Ster ?


Et bientôt Winch se retrouve bloqué sur une plage près d'un site d'essais nucléaires ... et il devient Sand-Winch.

----------


## Oxygen3

> Mais faut oublier la BD tellement ça n'y ressemble pas dans le fond.


C'est pas fait pour y ressembler. C'est peut-être ce qui pose d'ailleurs problème à tant de monde  ::blink::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah peut être, je ne sais pas quelle était la volonté du réalisateur et de Van Hamme (qui coolaborait sur le film ou le scénario, je crois).
Mais bon, transposer une oeuvre d'un média à l'autre sans essayer de coller un minimum aux fondamentaux de celle-ci...Bof bof. 
Quel intérêt de faire un film "Largo Winch" s'il n'y a pas respect de la BD ? Autant faire un "Jean-Paul DuchTruc" avec une histoire similaire: au moins y'aura pas "trahison". Ah ouais, produire une semi-bouse en comptant sur la réputation de la série pour attirer le chaland...Ca s'apparente pas  à de l'arnaque ça ?

----------


## Oxygen3

> Bah peut être, je ne sais pas quelle était la volonté du réalisateur et de Van Hamme (qui coolaborait sur le film ou le scénario, je crois).
> Mais bon, transposer une oeuvre d'un média à l'autre sans essayer de coller un minimum aux fondamentaux de celle-ci...Bof bof. 
> Quel intérêt de faire un film "Largo Winch" s'il n'y a pas respect de la BD ? Autant faire un "Jean-Paul DuchTruc" avec une histoire similaire: au moins y'aura pas "trahison". Ah ouais, produire une semi-bouse en comptant sur la réputation de la série pour attirer le chaland...Ca s'apparente pas  à de l'arnaque ça ?


Bah écoute, tous (que ce soit le réa ou Van Hamme) ont expliqué qu'ils ont utilisé le personnage, son background pour faire le film.
Le plot est le plot simplifié des 4 premières BD, après ils ont divergé stou  ::P: 

Et sincèrement c'est pas forcement plus mal  ::):

----------


## znokiss

> Mais bon, transposer une oeuvre d'un média à l'autre sans essayer de coller un minimum aux fondamentaux de celle-ci...Bof bof. 
> Quel intérêt de faire un film "Largo Winch" s'il n'y a pas respect de la BD ?


 Perso, je trouve que dans l'ensemble, d'un point de vue très général, certes, l'histoire suit la grande trame de la BD. Je pense perso qu'une adaptation à la lettre aurait été très chiante, et que le film rafraichit un peu l'histoire.
Après, les adaptations, c'est un domaine très souvent foireux, avec quelques exceptions (Sin City, où la BD a sans doute servi de story board tellement c'est fidèle).

Je ne sais pas si des canards ont vu le téléfilm en 2 parties tiré de *XIII*, l'autre BD phare de Van Hamme en "Winch style". Comme le film sus-cité, ça s'eloigne un peu de la BD, mais c'est loin d'être mauvais. Faut dire que le début de XIII ressemble méchamment à celui de *La Mémoire dans La Peau.*
Bon, ça reste mon avis, toussa...

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> aut dire que le début de XIII ressemble méchamment à celui de *La Mémoire dans La Peau.*
> Bon, ça reste mon avis, toussa...


Ouais, c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire : ça m'a toujours étonné parce que ça semble vraiment pas loin d'un plagiat, en tout cas pour le personnage principal.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bof le coup du perso amnésique ce n'est pas nouveau.
J'avoue que je ne fais pas trop le rapprochement entre "La Memoire dans la peau" et "XIII" niveau histoire. MAis je n'ai pas lu les livres pour le premier, c'est p'têt pour ça.

@Oxygen: ok je ne savais pas ces détails. Mais je trouve dommage d'avoir omis des personnages comme Simon ou merde j'ai un trou, le type en fauteuil roulant, bras droit de Winch...

----------


## Vevster

> @Oxygen: ok je ne savais pas ces détails. Mais je trouve dommage d'avoir omis des personnages comme Simon ou merde j'ai un trou, le type en fauteuil roulant, bras droit de Winch...


John Sullivan,

qui n'est pas dans un fauteuil au début.

----------


## Castor

> Ouais, c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire : ça m'a toujours étonné parce que ça semble vraiment pas loin d'un plagiat, en tout cas pour le personnage principal.


Il y a de très nombreuses similitudes, d'ailleurs on peut carrément dire que XIII (1984) s'inspire de The Bourne Identity de Ludlum (La mémoire dans la peau, 1980).

Sur Wikipedia il y a même un tableau recensant les smilitudes entre les deux oeuvres.

Il est important de noter que malgré cet  pseudo-plagiat, il n'y a jamais eu aucune plainte de la part des possesseurs des droits de R.Ludlum. Les mondes du roman et de la BD ne sont pas en concurrence, peut-être juste complémentaires. Et pour être franc, c'est grâce à XIII que j'ai commencé à m'intéresser à The Bourne ID.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Il est important de noter que malgré cet  pseudo-plagiat, il n'y a jamais eu aucune plainte de la part des possesseurs des droits de R.Ludlum.


Peut-être tout simplement parce que ce n'est pas possible : en France en tout cas, il me semble qu'une idée n'est pas "protégée", seulement sa réalisation. Le "plagiat" (qui est un concept moral, pas un concept de droit : on parle de violation de propriété intellectuelle), c'est quand on repompe chez autrui des morceaux entiers d'une oeuvre réalisée (phrases et paragraphes, et probablement par extension scène cinématographique, musique, décor ou réalisation graphique), pas une idée ou une intrigue. 
Ce qui n'empêche pas que ce soit éventuellement méprisable du point de vue moral.
Mais bon, il faudrait consulter le Grand Maitre B pour être précis, moi je ne garantis rien...

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Les mondes du roman et de la BD ne sont pas en concurrence





> Peut-être tout simplement parce que ce n'est pas possible : en France en tout cas, il me semble qu'une idée n'est pas "protégée", seulement sa réalisation.


Pourtant, il me semble qu'une BD d'Auclair, _La ballade de Cheveu Rouge_ avait été interdite suite à une plainte des héritiers de Giono qui accusaient Auclair d'avoir plagié son roman _Le chant du monde_ (alors qu'il s'agissait plutôt d'un hommage...)

----------

